# Haunted Radio (02/08/12)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on Bill Hinzman, Hauntcon, Midwest Haunters Convention, Matthew Freyer Productions' second annual Home Haunters Website giveaway contest, the Moxley Manor Haunted House, the Cutting Edge Haunted House, the official Halloween film series companion book, and more!!

Then, we give you next week's full list of dvd releases, and then we review the 2011 film, "Hostel: Part 3!" Then, the Freek presents the horrifying tale of a fake youth formula that back fires and actually works...but brings on terrible side effects!! All of this and more on the February 8 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for producing Haunted Radio.


----------



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

My pleasure...thank you for being such a loyal fan!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank you for making Halloween Radio, I love it... Halloween tunes 24/7.


----------

